# Model number?



## The100road (Apr 21, 2020)

I picked up these to machines today for what I think was a steal. However, I can’t find much info on them which seems weird with them being deltas. I’m assuming the numbers on the tags are serial numbers? Why don’t I see a model number? 

@Schroedc @woodtickgreg @Sprung you guys know anything about the jointer and scroll saw? Good? Bad? What’s your knowledge ? 

thanks!

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 21, 2020)

Old iron, good quality, scroll saw looks to be a variable speed in great condition. Someone has upgraded the power switch. I'm envious of that machine. 
Jointer is a good machine even with the short beds. Like I said, old iron that is good quality!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 21, 2020)

I agree with Greg - both are good quality old iron. Delta didn't always have model numbers on the machines - they had model numbers, but didn't always note the model number on the machine. Manuals, etc can be found for both machines at http://www.vintagemachinery.org/.

Good machines that should serve you well. I have the older version of that scroll saw - mine is about 81 years old. I did a complete tear down restoration of mine (it needed it) and it works great now. Even with the short bed, that's a well respected jointer. You did good buying those machines.

What did you pay for them?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you! I’m glad my hunch of heavy duty quality machines have been verified. 

you don’t know the model of the scroll saw do you? The Rockwell 40-440 looks similar?


----------



## The100road (Apr 21, 2020)

Sprung said:


> I agree with Greg - both are good quality old iron. Delta didn't always have model numbers on the machines - they had model numbers, but didn't always note the model number on the machine. Manuals, etc can be found for both machines at http://www.vintagemachinery.org/.
> 
> Good machines that should serve you well. I have the older version of that scroll saw - mine is about 81 years old. I did a complete tear down restoration of mine (it needed it) and it works great now. Even with the short bed, that's a well respected jointer. You did good buying those machines.
> 
> What did you pay for them?



awesome! Thanks Matt. I paid $200 for the pair.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 21, 2020)

Holly crap you stole them!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Apr 21, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Holly crap you stole them!!!



I figured as much. He was an old mechanic who has every metal working machine that you can dream of. Said he put his wood tools in his shop loft about 20 years ago and hasent used them sense.

he has a delta table saw and shaper as well from the same era.


----------



## Sprung (Apr 21, 2020)

$200 for the pair is definitely a good deal. Nice buy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd look into that table saw. All you need to do to those saws is upgrade the fence to a biesmeyer style and you have an amazing saw that will last forever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 21, 2020)

The100road said:


> I figured as much. He was an old mechanic who has every metal working machine that you can dream of. Said he put his wood tools in his shop loft about 20 years ago and hasent used them sense.
> 
> he has a delta table saw and shaper as well from the same era.



If you need a table saw my advice is get it. I bought a Delta contractor saw new 24 years ago, I've replaced the switch and the plug. You know I've run thousands of board feet through it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 21, 2020)

The other nice thing about old iron? Parts availability. Especially for the common stuff, like Delta machines. Need parts? Easily found on OWWM.org or eBay. Newer stuff? Once your model is obsolete and parts discontinued, you are often out of luck... Some of the old iron you can even find newly made parts - for example, my Unisaw needed a new arbor when I bought it. I had various buying options for a newly machined arbor on eBay.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 22, 2020)

Congrats! The old iron lives on! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------

